# Food aggression



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Piña had some food aggression when we first brought her home, but after working with her on it, I thought it was gone. Last night we bought her a bully stick and when we gave it to her, she took off to chew it - and promptly growled when anyone approached her while she chewed. I realize I must retrain (in the past I have hand fed her for a week or so, then for aother week or so I would leave her bowl empty and add bits of her food every time I passed it for her entire feeding... then after a week or so I would have her food bowl half filled and add bits as I pass until I would finally give her her full dish of food in the sit position - this transition over a 2-3 week period). I am prepared to start this process again but I fear that once I am done the training and things are going well, she will begin this food aggression again. I really thought the food aggression would be cleared up with that kind of training. Does anyone have other ideas that may help. I used to feed her at the same time that we ate dinner but I think I will begin to feed her after us as well. I didn't really think we'd see this problem again!?


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

You know, Skippy did the same thing. It sounds like you had a wonderful method of reminding Pina where the food comes from. 

Do you watch the Dog Whisperer? I love Cesar--anyhow, his advice to a family who wanted to approach their dog while he was eating and he growled, was to "just let him eat." I thought that was interesting--Cesar is very much into having the humans be the pack leaders, but in this instance, thought the humans were expecting too much. 

Skippy eventually stopped--however I did stop buying the treat that made her growly. Nothing else elicited that response since. Good luck and let us know...


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

You did good with your training!! But it sounds like your dog cannot handle "high value" treats. I would say no more Bully Sticks for her!! Bijou is the same way about her food, I have to tell ya. She's a regular Butt-head!! I totally agree with "let them eat"!!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

One thing you can try is only let her chew on the bully stick if you are holding the end of it. If she trys to pull on it hang on to it and don't let go. If she really wants to chew on it, she'll just settle down and chew and let you hold it. Only let her chew on it when you are holding it. If she walks away, put it up and try again later. Don't just put it on the ground where she can get it.
I have done this with all 3 of my girls. The only one that has a problem now is Lelaska. She doesn't growl at people when she has a chew stick but she will growl sometimes at the other 2 girls and even the cats. When she starts getting like that I take the chew away and put it up or throw it away.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i had a big dog that did this nothing would make her stop. my son walked up to her and she lunged for him. best to stop it now. what we do with our 2 new pups (rott/shepard mixes) we put our hands in the bowl and teach them to walk away and stop eating. we also pull the bowl around and have our kids hold the bowl or the food. they are quite nippy with treats so that will be our next project. i will not tolerate any type of growling for food or treats. let them eat seems odd to me as that is not an option in my home. if you don't have kids you can let them eat and leave them alone. in my experience if you let them eat they get aggressive with other things. good luck in whatever you decide to do


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Try switching things. Have two bully sticks and trade one for the other. She will learn you are not taking it away. Although I agree with letting the dogs eat. How would you feel if you were eating and someone had their hands all over your food. My poodle was very aggressive when I first got her (she was a rescue.)I worked on the aggression by trading good things for other good things until she understood that I was not taking it from her. When she is eating I am the only one in the house that can touch her food dish. My children know the rules and NEVER go near her food dish while she is eating. I also now keep her food dish in her crate with the door open. There is no reason she should be messed with while eating. If you can't brake her of guarding the bully sticks then don't let her have them or only when noone is at home and she is in a controlled situation.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

what i said before was just what my dad taught me to do and it worked for every dog we ever had so this is what i do. it might sound strange but i wont' have a dog that no one can go around while eating. it's just a risk i personally dont' want to take since my kids are so small still. everyone has given you some good advice good luck trying to sort out what works best for you!


----------



## peenutts mom (Mar 9, 2006)

Peenutt was agressive with her food - we put a little in her dish, and kept added more with our fingers...she got used to it and stopped growling.
The treats, if they were her size, she growled when we tried to take them away from her. SO we got her big treats, she would cry and cry because she couldn't hold them - mommy...make daddy hold the treat for me. So hubby would hold the treat and i would touch it as she was eating it. Now if she gets anything too big, we have to hold it for her. 
She expects us to hold onto her mini-carrots so she can eat them. 
It just takes time, you have to touch their food and treats every time. 
Maybe try a trade off (i traded a carrot for a greenie-which i don't give them to her anymore)
Good Luck
Therese


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I agree with the trading thing ... it also works well if they have something or yours that they shouldn't be chewing, you can get it from them easily if they realize they're going to get something else in return.


----------

